

Ask HN: Do you use project management software, which one? - rokhayakebe

-Do you use prosject management software, which one?
======
makecheck
The only one I've ever willingly used is Trac[1], which is a simple but
extensible system that does as much as I would want. Its "out of the box"
setup is pretty reasonable.

[1] <http://trac.edgewall.org/>

------
waleedka
I use PivotalTracker. I didn't like it at first, but then it grew on me.

------
sidmitra
Redmine.

------
az
I use 5pmweb.com - they give you 14 day free trial

------
niqolas
MS Project. Actually a very useful tool.

------
elmindreda
Gnote.

